# Board skins



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

So, in my never-ending endeavour to financially support the snowboard industry single-handedly, I purchased a couple of the above.

I'm curious if anyone else has purchased these.
What was your experience?
I had fun creating these with the graphic designer, and am very happy with the results.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Same concept, different background.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought I was single handedly supporting the snowboard industry but in any event, those skins look good but will it last?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Surely it's Snowdogwax who is propping up the snowboard industry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

francium said:


> Surely it's Snowdogwax who is propping up the snowboard industry.


Well it's definitely not me. So I concur this Snowdog probably is.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> I thought I was single handedly supporting the snowboard industry but in any event, those skins look good but will it last?


Supposedly they will, but I will come back after next season with an update on how these fared on the slopes.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

francium said:


> Surely it's Snowdogwax who is propping up the snowboard industry.


Ah yes, I can't compete with SDW!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Not a bad idea when you want to give your old board a new look.
Kinda like skateboard grips.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I know a dude who does skins.
Everything from close up high res ganja, to Han Solo frozen in Carbonite & anything else you can deliver a high res pic of.

He's the guy that did the big ass Rambo knife on the never summer AK board last year.


----------

